# british dragon eu



## jayd1986 (Jul 14, 2014)

Has any one tried british dragon eu anavar 50mg tabs?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 14, 2014)

Unless you have some really old anavar, you have fake British dragon anavar. The real BD hasn't been around for years.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 14, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Unless you have some really old anavar, you have fake British dragon anavar. The real BD hasn't been around for years.



A couple labs made BD after stealing the name.  IP and World Pharma and I think one more but I can't recall.


----------



## jayd1986 (Jul 14, 2014)

I got some new stuff made in 2013 know its not the original British dragon... ill send some to a lab for testing


----------



## losieloos (Jul 14, 2014)

Send them to me . I'll test them out for you for free.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 14, 2014)

the manufacturer site he is talking about.... http://www.britishdragon.eu/oxanabol-50/

They do not sell, you have to find an independent supplier. From what I have heard they are good but overpriced for International stuff


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 14, 2014)

I came across some BD test a couple years back and it was no bueno..


----------



## graniteman (Jul 15, 2014)

Yea, these EU ones are ok if you get the legit company, pretty hard to find. They're made in china


----------



## graniteman (Jul 15, 2014)

Like GetSome said overpriced, you're paying for the package and the ''idea' 'they're BD.


----------



## renrambo (Aug 17, 2014)

so if the site says it has British dragon, its probably fake right?


----------

